

Chidley: XML to JSON Converter (Go) - gnewton77
https://github.com/gnewton/chidley

======
gnewton77
chidley creates Go structs from XML. It can also generate code for a Go
program that will convert the given XML to JSON or back to XML. Works on huge
files by supporting XML decoding streaming. Tested on 137GB wikipedia XML file
(and many others). Handles XML namespaces. -Author

~~~
gnewton77
Sorry, forget link:
[https://github.com/gnewton/chidley](https://github.com/gnewton/chidley)

